# I've experienced a disaster!



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Come on OP , we're on the edge of our seats


----------



## Avery (Mar 10, 2017)

The OP mentioned it was "flow" something from the concrete company. Was it flowable fill they gave you? Obviously if it "cured" like concrete it may have had too much cement in the mix? Thats a really crappy situation for anyone. Definitely take these guys' advice and if you're not skilled at something either sub it out or don't do it-especially in a high risk venture.


----------

